# bottom bracket for FC



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey fellas, 

It looks like I am going to pull the trigger on purchasing a new FC frame in the next couple of weeks (I have done about as much research as a human being can and you simply cannot beat what you get from Felt at the price). I would really like to pair a new Rotor 3D+F BB30 crank with it (they should be released about the same time). SD, do you or anyone else know what bttom bracket I will need to make that happen. The folks at Rotor said that the crank will work with any BB30 bottom bracket, but I would like to get the best set-up possible. Do any of you run Shimano or Sram bottom brackets with 3D+ cranks on your Felts or know anything about how well the combo works? Thanks!!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

To add some more specifics, I would really like to run a Sram PF30 pressfit bottom bracket on the bike. Does anyone know know if that BB will fit a 2012 F Series frame or do I need the standard SRAM BB30 assembly kit? My hope is that the Rotor crank will work with one of those. As always, any insight you can provide is greatly appreciated.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rashadabd said:


> To add some more specifics, I would really like to run a Sram PF30 pressfit bottom bracket on the bike. *Does anyone know know if that BB will fit a 2012 F Series frame or do I need the standard SRAM BB30 assembly kit?* My hope is that the Rotor crank will work with one of those. As always, any insight you can provide is greatly appreciated.


The answer depends on the ID of the BB shell. PressFit 30 (SRAM) requires the use of 46mm composite cups and a BB shell of 46mm's (ID). Standard BB30 (C'dale) uses no cups and requires a BB shell of 41.96mm's (ID). 

If you have the frame, you could measure the ID of the BB shell, otherwise contact Felt providing the exact model (F series use both alloy and full CF shells, depending on model).

EDIT: Just noticed you used the FC model designation in your thread title. FWIW that model uses an alloy BB shell. Judging from a close-up view, it looks like a standard BB30 setup, not PF30.
Frame Kit FC - Felt Bicycles


----------

